# Water Heater Headaches



## w8n4rut (Mar 1, 2007)

My water heater has a mind of it's own. While on propane, it will take sometimes three resets to get it to stay lit when we first get there. Then occasionally during the night it will try to fire up and trips the reset. I understand the hard start at first, but it's no fun waking up to cold water. Tried wire connections but no luck. Any suggestions????


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

w8n4rut said:


> My water heater has a mind of it's own. While on propane, it will take sometimes three resets to get it to stay lit when we first get there. Then occasionally during the night it will try to fire up and trips the reset. I understand the hard start at first, but it's no fun waking up to cold water. Tried wire connections but no luck. Any suggestions????










I've never needed hot water in the middle of the night.....so the heater is never on then. We fire our's up when we first get to camp - then turn it off....then turn it on about 15 minutes before we want to use it (especially if we're using propane). Coffee is ALWAYS made (and enjoyed) before morning showers happen, so the heater can be turned on when the coffee pot is turned off...allowing plenty of time for the water to heat up while not wasting either propane or electricity.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The spark igniter is also the flame sensor try bending it a little more into the flame or see if the bracket is a little loose. Either one can cause it to do that.

John


----------



## w8n4rut (Mar 1, 2007)

johnp2000 said:


> The spark igniter is also the flame sensor try bending it a little more into the flame or see if the bracket is a little loose. Either one can cause it to do that.
> 
> John


I'll give it a try when it warms up.

Thanks


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I assume you mean the weather







if you mean the heater, you might burn your finger.


----------



## prankster (Dec 20, 2007)

hot fingers!!!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Mine was giving me fits on one trip, and I had to close the air tube down just a smidge - then it stayed lit just fine.

Good luck!


----------

